# LRG exterior label material



## FORTApparel (May 6, 2008)

Could someone please let me know what material is used for the printed label on the exterior of LRG shirts? I'm new to the whole apparel game so I can't tell what material it is by sight, but hopefully someone here who has handled a shirt will be able to help. I've attached a picture to illustrate which label I'm talking about. Also, could you please confirm that it would be cheaper to print this type of label then have it woven for the exterior of this shirt? 

Thanks,


----------



## FORTApparel (May 6, 2008)

For anyone that ever stumbles upon this thread, I contacted several label companies and determined that this is a twill label. Hope this helps someone else in my position down the road.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

FORTApparel said:


> For anyone that ever stumbles upon this thread, I contacted several label companies and determined that this is a twill label. Hope this helps someone else in my position down the road.


Thanks for taking the time to report back. I figured it could be just a regular woven label in a custom size.

You could really use any type of label material for an outside label like that. They have some cool organic and woven ones at laven.com


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for the info dude. Its always good to know what the big boys are using.


----------

